# Chiese e centri commerciali



## tullio (28 Novembre 2014)

*...*

...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> I centri commerciali sono ormai diventati il luogo della sacralità  laica, il sostituto delle chiese, ove il senso del conforto, la  soddisfazione morale, il bisogno di identità, di salvezza, di comunanza  sono soddisfatti dai beni di consumo, dal valore simobolico collegato a  questi oggetti,  dai codici della pubblicità, dagli spazi strutturati  ben distinti dalla vita ordinaria, dalla speranza e dall'illusione che  sia possibile una vita diversa. Con lucidità profetica Zola aveva già  intravisto questi esiti nel 19° secolo: Cito da "Il Paradiso delle  donne"; si tratta delle riflessioni del fondatore del primo grande  magazzino peril consumo di massa: "Aveva creato; e ne era nata una nuova  religione; alle chiese, fatte a poco a poco deserte dalla fede venuta  meno, egli aveva sostituito il bazar, che non doveva mai esser vinto. La  donna veniva a passare nel suo magazino le ore in cui non sapeva cosa  fare, le ore frementi e inquiete che prima passava in fondo alle  cappelle; ed era il necessario sfogo alla passione nervosa; la battaglia  rinascente di un Dio contro il marito, il culto di continuo  rinnovamento del corpo con la divina metafisica della bellezza. Se  avesse chiuso il magazzino ci sarebbe stata una rivoluzione, il grido  spaurito delle donne cui fosse tolto il confessionale e l'altare".


Ma hai fatto la traccia sull'attualità? Io avrei scelto quella sul Manzoni.


----------



## Divì (28 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto la traccia sull'attualità? Io avrei scelto quella sul Manzoni.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Meno male che sei tornato in te....


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2014)

Evito entrambi i luoghi,  con il fucile puntato sceglierei la Chiesa,  almeno non si muore di caldo c'e' silenzio, puoi pensare in pace.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2014)

Per me sei passato per piazza del Rosario a Milano e hai visto l'Esselunga grande il doppio della chiesa


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> I centri commerciali sono ormai diventati il luogo della sacralità  laica, il sostituto delle chiese, ove il senso del conforto, la  soddisfazione morale, il bisogno di identità, di salvezza, di comunanza  sono soddisfatti...
> ".


in chiesa però cerchi anche l'Altro da te, il trascendete, il senso di un al di là in cui scopri un senso per l'aldiqua...

la vedo dura qui l'analogia col centro commerciale 

tranne magari: inizio saldi e matteo con carta di credito, quello sì mi fa sentire quasi di star per morire


----------



## tullio (29 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto la traccia sull'attualità? Io avrei scelto quella sul Manzoni.


Buona questa. Comunque hai ragione: intervento del tutto fuori luogo. Da evitare il ripetersi.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Dicembre 2014)

Invece io apprezzo molto, Tullio. Di fuori luogo, peraltro, in tradinet, non c'è nulla. 
Pazienza per chi è adepto della fede e ha perso magari un'occasione per studiarsi e studiare.

Alla tua riflessione (non proprio originale, semmai il difetto) aggiungerei che il centro commerciale somiglia anche a un utero confortevole in cui regredire allo stato infantile e preverbale. Passeggiare col carrello o anche senza somiglia al contenimento morbido e ottundente e ipnotico di un accogliente ventre materno. Anche le chiese vi somigliano, ma hanno un che di austero che le riscatta. Intendo dire che siamo messi peggio.


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Buona questa. Comunque hai ragione: intervento del tutto fuori luogo. Da evitare il ripetersi.


Tullio, ma no!
Le tue analisi antropologiche a me piacciono.
E non sono mai fuori luogo.

Quoto Fantastica


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei passato per piazza del Rosario a Milano e hai visto l'Esselunga grande il doppio della chiesa


:up:


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2014)

molto prosaicamente, con la crisi nei centri commerciali ci si riscalda, in chiesa no
pensate come stiamo messi


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Dicembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ...


Hai scelto di cancellare il tuo intervento, quindi non lo leggerò per rispettare la tua decisione. Ma mi dispiace. Sei una persona che stimo, finora è sempre stato produttivo confrontarmi con te.

Alla prossima.


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Tullio, ma no!
> Le tue analisi antropologiche a me piacciono.
> E non sono mai fuori luogo.
> 
> Quoto Fantastica


boh. io avevo risposto seriamente, a parte la cazzata sulla carta di credito.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Dicembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Hai scelto di cancellare il tuo intervento, quindi non lo leggerò per rispettare la tua decisione. Ma mi dispiace. Sei una persona che stimo, finora è sempre stato produttivo confrontarmi con te.
> 
> Alla prossima.


Lo puoi leggere nel quote di JB nel secondo post del thread.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo puoi leggere nel quote di JB nel secondo post del thread.


Certo che posso.
Ma preferisco così.



PS - Grazie.


----------



## aristocat (3 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> molto prosaicamente, con la crisi nei centri commerciali ci si riscalda, in chiesa no
> pensate come stiamo messi


vero.


----------

